# I have to make some tough decisions



## debodun (Jan 14, 2020)

Since I use Windows 7 and Microsoft support is now ending.
I can
1) continue to us Windows 7 and hope for the best,
2) get a new computer with Windows 10,
3) get a Chromebook and not have to worry about updates and security (however I don't know how to set that up or get it to connect to the Internet)
 4) give up being Online


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 14, 2020)

Look at my post on the computer section and the responses from buyers of refurbished computers. As for me I am done with Microsoft. I'm going Chromebook.


----------



## win231 (Jan 14, 2020)

I still use Windows 7.  Only the "support" is ending.  It still works & I'm not interested in changing anything.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm with win, at least for the time being.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 14, 2020)

I use Windows 10 and don't really see what the fuss is about.

IMO it would be a mistake to give up on the internet if anything I think that you should use it more to help simplify your banking, bill paying, shopping, etc...

I'm thinking of going to a more modern telephone and then when this laptop dies a Chromebook or similar.  I'm beginning to think that having more than one device to access the internet is essential and I don't have anyone that I could rely on to provide alternate access in the event of a disruption in service or equipment malfunction.

Good luck with your decision Deb!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 14, 2020)

I went with W10 a few years ago and the transtion was smooth. I had to have a new internal hard drive and while at it the engineer installed W10. I am not a heavy user on my lap top and quite basic due to my lack of knowledge on computers...ignorance is bliss....until something goes belly-up and may chuck it out of the back door


----------



## Pinky (Jan 14, 2020)

I was one of those people who didn't want to switch to Windows 10 - until I _had _to, when I got a virus. I've been using it for 3 yrs. or so now, without difficulty.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 14, 2020)

*I found the transition to Win10 easy.  It does just take time. The default browser is Edge, but if you are used to IE, yoou can still set up favorites. Plus I like that I can put a favorites bar across the top for the sites I visit most often.
You can also use Chrome or Firefox.
I found I adapted within a few weeks. But I am on my computer daily, and I tend to stick with things until I figure them out.*


----------



## Catlady (Jan 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm thinking of going to a more modern telephone and then when this laptop dies a Chromebook or similar.  I'm beginning to think that having more than one device to access the internet is essential and *I don't have anyone that I could rely on to provide alternate access in the event of a disruption in service or equipment malfunction.  *



For an emergency, you can access in a library.  Of course, the internet and computer is one of my few options for financial and social access, so I would die if I didn't have it always available.  I'm also thinking, like you, of getting a smartphone as an alternate internet option and also because I can use it to text since I am deaf.


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2020)

I've used computers at the library (if one is available - they only have 4 and are not maintained very well. The last time I checked they had Firefox Version 34), but, like you, only in an emergency. I don't trust the security on them (although I don't do anything on a computer I'd be ashemed of, but I've heard passwords can be compromised). At home I do use Firefox.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> I've used computers at the library (if one is available - they only have 4 and are not maintained very well. The last time I checked they had Firefox Version 34), but, like you, only in an emergency. I don't trust the security on them (although I don't do anything on a computer I'd be ashemed of, but I've heard passwords can be compromised). At home I do use Firefox.


I've never used the one at the library.  A long time ago when I went to the library, most of the people at the library were using the computers, hardly anyone was checking the books.  LOL  And another thing, don't know if it has changed, they only give you one half hour use, if there's no one waiting, they will give you another session.  It's good for emergencies if your internet/computer is unavailable, but it would never work for me long term.  My computer is no longer a ''want'' for me, it's a ''need''.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 15, 2020)

I use the library computers if mine is down. Here you get an hour of use at a time but have never had a problem going over the hour limit.  They are really nice and help is available if needed.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2020)

Our library system has and spends a HUGE amount of money. There have been articles about it.
Haven't used their computers in a long time but you get 3 hours, never a wait.

UPS Store will also print things which is nice if your printer is down or out of ink.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2020)

There is nothing difficult about Win 10. I use Firefox for browsing but I can also manage Win10s Edge. Nothing to it.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 15, 2020)

Sorry, but it's really not that difficult of a decision in the grand scheme of things. _(Saying this in my nice, soothing voice)._
Windows 7 (no online banking etc), Windows 10 or Chromebook you'll be fine.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 15, 2020)

debodun said:


> Since I use Windows 7 and Microsoft support is now ending.
> I can
> 1) continue to us Windows 7 and hope for the best,
> 2) get a new computer with Windows 10,
> ...


You don't need a new computer.  You can upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10.  See this article

https://www.howtogeek.com/509087/how-to-upgrade-from-windows-7-to-windows-10-for-free/


----------



## Catlady (Jan 15, 2020)

terry123 said:


> I use the library computers if mine is down. Here you get an hour of use at a time but have never had a problem going over the hour limit.  They are really nice and help is available if needed.


I always assumed the computer automatically logs you off after the allowed time.  Like I said, I never used it, and it's been a decade or so since I went to the library, I have all the info I need or want online.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 29, 2020)

I notice that you have not mentioned the possibility of just getting a tablet, like an iPad, @debodun , and I think that you might want to at least check out this possibility when you are looking at new computer options. 
I have a Kindle Fire that I use for reading books, and an iPad that I use for everything else. I have an external keyboard case, which makes my  iPad almost virtually the same as using a laptop would be. 
The operating system is different than Windows, but a whole lot less of a hassle, and you don’t have to worry about getting a virus. 
Since the ipad is lightweight and portable, you can use it anywhere that you are comfortable, like your favorite recliner. 

I had a Chromebook for a while, and those are pretty simple to use, and also fairly inexpensive compared to a new Windows computer, and I think that you would probably be really happy with a Chromebook, as well.


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

How do you access the Internet with Chromebook?


----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 29, 2020)

_A chromebook is linked to a Gmail account. If you don't have one you can set one up for free.  When you sign into a chromebook, it will ask you for your Gmail name and password.  Once you are logged in, you may use Google Chrome as your browser to access the internet.

Chromebooks allow you to download certain apps.  I believe you may also download Firefox to use as your web browser. But if you do decide to use one you will find that operating it will be slightly different.  This mostly has to do with manipulating files and so forth.  Using it to do online banking or other similar tasks is really easy.

Personally, I still like my widows machine running Windows 10 mainly because I have used Windows for so long I am more comfortable with it.  But I do have a chromebook and use it a lot when away from home.  

I really would urge you to try upgrading to Windows 10 as the next step in your original posting._


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 29, 2020)

You would access the internet with a WiFi connection, just like you do with a Windows or Apple device.  The main difference that I noticed was that everything need a google email sign-in, so you would need to get a gmail account.
Once you have that (and you probably already have one for things like YouTube or google photos), then you just sign in, and you can go anywhere on the internet that you can with any other device. 

The thing with a Chromebook, is that there is very little storage, so you have to store everything online.  Your photos would be in Google Photos, and if you use an office app, then you would use the Google one.
There are some good information videos on YouTube that fully explain how a Chromebook works, and watching some of those should give you a good idea of whether you want one or not.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 29, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I notice that you have not mentioned the possibility of just getting a tablet, like an iPad, @debodun , and I think that you might want to at least check out this possibility when you are looking at new computer options.
> I have a Kindle Fire that I use for reading books, and an iPad that I use for everything else. I have an external keyboard case, which makes my  iPad almost virtually the same as using a laptop would be.
> The operating system is different than Windows, but a whole lot less of a hassle, and you don’t have to worry about getting a virus.
> Since the ipad is lightweight and portable, you can use it anywhere that you are comfortable, like your favorite recliner.
> ...


Wondering...how do you find the touch typing on your iPad external keyboard compared to a regular Mac computer built in keyboard?  Thanks in advance for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

What if WiFi is not available in my locale?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 29, 2020)

How do you connect to the internet right now, @debodun ?  Whatever you are doing with your old computer should also work with any new one that you decide to get. Look at your modem, and see if there is some kind of antenna setup there. Even if you are wired in to the modem right now, if there is an antenna, it is set up for WiFi. 

I don’t have any problems at all with the external keyboard for my ipad, @Liberty .  It is probably just a little smaller than a full-sized computer keyboard, but plenty big enough to easily type with, and much easier than using the virtual keyboards that come with tablets. 
Here is a picture of my ipad and keyboard.


----------



## Victor (Jan 29, 2020)

I got a new laptop and changed from 7 to 10 in September. I had no choice I was use.d to 7 and liked it up to a point. To me, windows 10 is much more complicated and has taken me months to learn  and I don't even use 90% of its potential. I have no one that helps me. The books available do not help me much.  The ones for seniors are too simple and inadequate and the large books have information in small print that I don't need or want. (Why do writers assume that seniors are beginners?)  The advice online is often misleading (if you find it)  I follow their directions and they don't work! So if you get frustrated easily and have short patience, use your Windows 7 as long as you like. If Windows 10 has features that you really want, try it. If you learn computers easily and enjoy this, try the 10. I feel that operating systems have a mind of their own.


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> How do you connect to the internet right now ?



I have a wired modem (Motorola Surfboard SB5101) that connects to a port, but not a USB (looks more like a phone jack) in the back of the computer case.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 29, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> How do you connect to the internet right now, @debodun ?  Whatever you are doing with your old computer should also work with any new one that you decide to get. Look at your modem, and see if there is some kind of antenna setup there. Even if you are wired in to the modem right now, if there is an antenna, it is set up for WiFi.
> 
> I don’t have any problems at all with the external keyboard for my ipad, @Liberty .  It is probably just a little smaller than a full-sized computer keyboard, but plenty big enough to easily type with, and much easier than using the virtual keyboards that come with tablets.
> Here is a picture of my ipad and keyboard. View attachment 89499


Looks like in the pix you have the tablet propped up, right?  So agree about those virtual build in ones.  Yuk.

Thanks for letting me know.  Since we're retired, hub and I have been talking about what we'd do if and when we need to get new Macs.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 29, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have a wired modem (Motorola Surfboard SB5101) that connects to a port, but not a USB (looks more like a phone jack) in the back of the computer case.View attachment 89504


If you have a wi fi box, then you have wi fi...you look like you are "hard wired" to the internet.

Here is a list of providers for your area, I think:

https://www.highspeedinternet.com/ny/rochester


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

I am hardwired. Also, I am not in the Rochester area - closer to Albany.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I had a Chromebook for a while, and those are pretty simple to use, and also fairly inexpensive compared to a new Windows computer, and I think that you would probably be really happy with a Chromebook, as well.


Ditto


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto


I have had a Chromebook for at least two years now. It still works perfectly, unlike other laptops I have had, which get clogged up and get really slow.
I also have a desk-top pc, which I only use occasionally. It has Windows 10 and is slowed down by apps which I never use. The Chromebook is much quicker but there is a limit to what you can do on it.


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

Can a mouse be used with a Chromebook?


----------



## toffee (Jan 30, 2020)

if you buy a chromebook the guy in the store should set it up -they do it here ,
seems chromebook would be a good option for you -its like all the tech things we use
it can make you panic a little if you dont know -but iam sure people on here will tell you how !

but also plenty of info on how to set up on the internet -


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

I looked at some online pics of them. What I saw - I didn't like that you have to reach over a large touchpad to use the keyboard.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> Can a mouse be used with a Chromebook?


Yes


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> Can a mouse be used with a Chromebook?


Yes,you can use either a regular mouse you plug in on the side or a wireless one
I bought the plug in mouse for my Chromebook works like a charm Sue


----------



## Catlady (Jan 30, 2020)

Deb, I don't know if you've read this review:

https://www.notebookcheck.net/Affor...-the-Lenovo-Chromebook-S340-14T.451313.0.html


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 30, 2020)

I did the big switch from Win 7 to Win 10 a few years ago... I was all worried I was NOT going to understand 10... But it's all pretty much the same... and the free upgrade YOU got, it will do everything for YOU... I have a Chrome Laptop the young Lad gave me when I was getting into Chromecast before getting a Firestick, and it too was pretty easy to set up... Whichever way you decide to go @debodun , I believe there is enough around here to assist you. If you goto the upgrade to Windows 10, there isn't really anything you have to switch with your computer to keep going as YOU are going...


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am hardwired. Also, I am not in the Rochester area - closer to Albany.




Are you sure you don't have wifi availability?  My modem is wired into the cable connection, and also wired into the computer box, but I still have wifi for other things like my Roku, etc., or my phone if I want to use it that way.

You should call your cable provider and ask them.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 31, 2020)

Catlady said:


> For an emergency, you can access in a library.  Of course, the internet and computer is one of my few options for financial and social access, so I would die if I didn't have it always available.  I'm also thinking, like you, of getting a smartphone as an alternate internet option and also because I can use it to text since I am deaf.


I use smart phone for four years. Mini computer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 31, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> Yes,you can use either a regular mouse you plug in on the side or a wireless one
> I bought the plug in mouse for my Chromebook works like a charm Sue


Ditto....I have no complaints about my Chromebook..


----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2020)

Can a Chromebook be hooked up to AC instead of using a battery?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 31, 2020)

The Chromebook would be about the same as a laptop as far as using it plugged in to electricity, but has the option that if you wanted to take it somewhere besides the desk where you have it plugged in, and then you can use it until the battery runs down. 
If you do not want to move it, there is no reason that it can’t sit on your desk and stay plugged in all the time. It is more versatility than you would have with just a desktop.


----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2020)

What keeps a laptop from over heating?. I know desktops have a fan that blows air over the innards to keep them cool


----------

